

Running Calabash-iOS on Jenkins - sippndipp
http://blog.watchlaterapp.com/blog/2013/03-Calabash-iOS-Jenkins.html

======
marvwhere
"a complete guide"

and then in the first step u already using .rbenv without really mention it
before (i also read ur other article where u saying that u using it)

maybe you can add a link to a good rbenv install faq or something like that.
makes it easier for some people who might hit ur guide without rbenv.

but all in all a very good read. i will give it a try on the weekend in one of
my apps.

